# Nick-up truck



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, with a few minor repairs and modifications things are back on track!!.(with the truck)
I am just wondering if anyone has any suggestions of things to build for the truck..
I will look for a topper for it, but is there anything i could do else?
I was thinking of building a centre console..i would make a hole in the sides to slip the belt through so in the event of some high speed driving it won't move :laughing::whistling
Thanks


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

good to hear you got wheels!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Get a cute girl to ride shotgun...:thumbup::whistling:clap:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> Get a cute girl to ride shotgun...:thumbup::whistling:clap:


And to help pay for the gas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> And to help pay for the gas. :thumbsup:


They never help pay for gas. Just make you drive more


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> They never help pay for gas. Just make you drive more


They usually just drive you nuts....:thumbup::whistling:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> They usually just drive you nuts....:thumbup::whistling:laughing:


And suck em if ya play your cards right. :laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ass Gas Grass or Tools no free rides

Cole


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Didn't happen without pictures.........:whistling


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

You mean Chris has a new material pick up boy.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Ass Gas Grass or Tools no free rides
> 
> Cole



Don't forget cash!:thumbup:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Get the blow up doll out from under your bed and just throw her in the passenger seat...then you get the HOV lanes


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> Get the blow up doll out from under your bed and just throw her in the passenger seat...then you get the HOV lanes


Under the bed? I don't think she'd give me any if I put her there...she's got a bit of an attitude problem...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a topper on my last truck, never again......It was a pain crouching in and out trying to grab what I needed. New truck has a folding hard tonneau and i love it.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

mrcharles said:


> I had a topper on my last truck, never again......It was a pain crouching in and out trying to grab what I needed. New truck has a folding hard tonneau and i love it.


Same here. I tried caps off and on for years. Then got a bed slide:thumbsup: Sure is nice at the end of the day to slide it all in. This one slides out 8'. But it does take up 6'' of height in the bed.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

shoulda just got the van instead:turned:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> shoulda just got the van instead:turned:


Then it can double as a place to take the ladies and a work van.

It needs a scantily clad lady with a sword riding a dragon painted on the side, though.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

lady's??...ooh laidies..:thumbsup:got ya...i was figurin for tools and stuff:sad:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> lady's??...ooh laidies..:thumbsup:got ya...i was figurin for tools and stuff:sad:



Or men, I don't want to impose anything on anyone's sexuality. :laughing:

I bet if you organize the back of a van right, you can slip a single mattress in there on the weekends... :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

pink foam not good enough for her?


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Brutus makes a lot of very good points on the subject. You'll get eaten alive with gas prices.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Kent Whitten said:


> One of my first and best trucks was a baby blue long bed chevy luv. Got 30 mpg, paid $500 for it and sold it two years later for $450.
> 
> Gotta do what you gotta do sometimes.
> 
> ...


Thats the thing, i want to pay cash for it, I have money saved up and i do not want to pay too much for it. I would never buy a truck on credit, even if the payments were manageable i would still dislike the idea of owing money.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

schaefercs said:


> Brutus makes a lot of very good points on the subject. You'll get eaten alive with gas prices.


Yes and no, we work all over, and a reliable form of transportation is important, when i say all over, i mean all over. Gas is just an inherent expense of owning a vehicle.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Patience is a virtue


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Patience is a virtue


Well isn't that one good?
4x4... low km.... etc


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> How much smaller can you go? The long bed is pretty important, and other then that it is small no?


What is so important about a long bed? They are harder to park in tight spaces. I can count on one hand how many times I've wished I had a 8 foot box. I mean, get the materials delivered, and the remaining missing few sheets of ply or a stick of 2x4 will fit just fine in a 6.5'


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

FullerFramer said:


> What is so important about a long bed? They are harder to park in tight spaces. I can count on one hand how many times I've wished I had a 8 foot box. I mean, get the materials delivered, and the remaining missing few sheets of ply or a stick of 2x4 will fit just fine in a 6.5'


It's just something i want. People tell me its very good to have and i have always been set on it.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

There is plenty of time to work buy a car haul your buddies around get into some trouble. Find a girl be smart but have fun. Life in its entirety will hit you soon enough don't rush it.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

country_huck said:


> There is plenty of time to work buy a car haul your buddies around get into some trouble. Find a girl be smart but have fun. Life in its entirety will hit you soon enough don't rush it.


This is good advice.

I went to College for two years while I was in High School and took an overload of classes to graduate with a BA when I was 19. I also got married when I was 18 and worked 40 hours a week on the graveyard shift to allow us to live in a nice home while in school.

My point is, I was a lot like you are now. I regret going to college in HS and I regret working 40 hours a week. When you are a teenager it seems that time will run out unless use every ounce of it. There is plenty of time in life to be an adult. Save up your money and take a road trip to California, do something you can only do as a kid.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I finally did it.Dad was on board, Chris was a big help. The official nick up truck. I owe chris a major thank you. He did find it funny though sitting in my living room trying to convince my dad "2930kg of blue fiery steel" :laughing:
Good price, good truck!!


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice little truck and you got a bed cover . What year is that baby of blue thunder .


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

skillman said:


> Nice little truck and you got a bed cover . What year is that baby of blue thunder .


2000
Corvette rims, new tires heres the specs*
2000 GMC Pick-Up. 4.3 Motor 140km on motor. JUST E-TESTED!!
***NEW PARTS INSTALLED WITHIN LAST SIX MONTHS INCLUDED***
-plugs and wires, all round brakes-rotors, capilers and pads
-new upper/lower ball joints for front suspension
-lower control arm driver and passenger sides
-catalytic convertor, altinator and tires
-new rear leaf springs
PAINT JOB RECEIVED LAST YEAR
Tunnel cover included. VERY VERY CLEAN VECHICLE!!!!!!
********


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Does it have the aroma of female perfume in it yet?....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Big blue "pickle up" truck.
Nice find Nick. Take care of it and enjoy it.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Warren said:


> Big blue "pickle up" truck.
> Nice find Nick. Take care of it and enjoy it.


I sure will, tomorrow i am just gonna go through every square inch and just be all over it, I am absolutely ecstatic with it. I am gonna lose my viriginity.... to an insurance company


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

griz said:


> Does it have the aroma of female perfume in it yet?....:whistling:laughing:


No but it sorta smells like decaying corpses in the bed. :laughing:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> I sure will, tomorrow i am just gonna go through every square inch and just be all over it, I am absolutely ecstatic with it. I am gonna lose my viriginity.... to an insurance company


Don't feel bad we all pay in the beginning for insurance . It will get cheaper when you establish a record .


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

tonneau cover**


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

skillman said:


> Don't feel bad we all pay in the beginning for insurance . It will get cheaper when you establish a record .


After 8 years of being insured. Im still paying stupid rates.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Got a rack & tool box lined up for that bad boy yet?....:whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice find. Don't worry about that spot on the front side and back.....you'll never get that bow tie off no matter how hard you scrub.:jester:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Brutus said:


> After 8 years of being insured. Im still paying stupid rates.


Believe it or not when I added my wife it went down to . And I we also added a new car for her . This is my personal policy . Business is different .


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice find. 

Now you need a lady for the passenger seat.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

is this thread gonna last 5 years like the shed thread?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

griz said:


> Got a rack & tool box lined up for that bad boy yet?....:whistling


Bed liner, and i am gonna get a topper for it $50.. woot


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Nick,

Best wishes to you, your new ride, your new found freedom & the responsibilities that come with it.....:thumbsup:

but......

*DAMMIT* kid, would you* PLEASE* go have some fun while you are young...:thumbup::thumbup:

Life, work & the real world will be here soon enough....:whistling

I still recall my youthful adventures......:whistling

pretty sure some other folks due too....:laughing::laughing::clap:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> Best wishes to you, your new ride, your new found freedom & the responsibilities that come with it.....:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


How can ya have fun without wheels?

Congrats on the truck, looks good...have fun feeding that bastard. When I was your age I could barely afford to put 26 cent a liter fuel in my beat up grocery getter.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> How can ya have fun without wheels?
> 
> Congrats on the truck, looks good...have fun feeding that bastard. When I was your age I could barely afford to put 26 cent a liter fuel in my beat up grocery getter.


4.3l 800km to the tank says the dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Thoes 4.3's are really good runners, will get lots of miles out of it.

Take those gay ass chrome fender things off, black the windows out and cruise for some ladies, just don't keep her around. If it's a bench seat then it's easier, unless she is a real pro.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Just trynna figure out if the middle seat come down for an arm rest. It is separate from the other seats so i am fairly sure. But i will see in the daylight.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats Nick! That looks like a fine truck:thumbup:


Dave


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...erra-Truck-Cap-Truck-Ramps-W0QQAdIdZ458737697
The cap is mine, i think, lock don't work. but i can get a new lock or something. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

rex said:


> Thoes 4.3's are really good runners, will get lots of miles out of it.
> 
> Take those gay ass chrome fender things off, black the windows out and cruise for some ladies, just don't keep her around. If it's a bench seat then it's easier, unless she is a real pro.


Can't black out the front driver/passenger windows in Canada.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Brutus said:


> Can't black out the front driver/passenger windows in Canada.


I feel extra good about this purchase just because Rex said it was good. :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

Their gonna kill you on insurance, I started drivin at 18, and even ten years ago I was paying 260/month. Southern onterrible has some of the the highest auto insurance rates in Canada. 
Nice truck, 4.3's are pretty good, my dads had a few go to 400k's. The trannys in those aren't the best, assuming its a 4l60E but their cheap(for a tranny).


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> I feel extra good about this purchase just because Rex said it was good. :laughing: :thumbsup:


It is a nice vehicle. 

Get a blow up mattress that fits the bed when you got the cap on there.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Get a set of coil over shocks for the rear end, you won't regret it


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Get a set of coil over shocks for the rear end, you won't regret it


The guy hauls copper so he beefed up the leaf springs, the back is higher then the front. :thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

When i get a cap, i am gonna build shelves that go at the front, on top of the bed rails, and one above so i still have inbed storage and a place to put my tools.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> 4.3l 800km to the tank says the dude. :thumbsup:


That old pig won't get 800K to a tank unless that's a 150 liter tank...mark my words.

4.3 is a good engine, basically a 350 less two cylinders IIRC. Won't win any races but will save a couple bucks on insurance. Just don't get collision on it and your rates will be cut in half.


----------

